# USAT S4 with AirWire



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

AirWire G2, Phoenix P5, Phoenix SP-MINI speakers, 14.8V 2800 mah Li-Ion battery, and RAM super-brite LEDs, all stuffed in the S4. Decals by Stan.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

all i got to say is nice


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY NICE! I cant wait to do this with my S4!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice install. Why did you choose the mini speakers? I haven't used them. Is it the useable area? Or the sound? Just curious. 
Thanks 
Terry


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, I went with the mini speakers because of space constraints. Plus, putting the 2 speakers back to back in a box gives good sound reproduction.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah ok. i didn't realize they were back to back speakers. Again, nice neat install. 

Terry


----------

